# Any Van Hire companies??



## angiewh1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Evening 
I am coming to Cyprus to furnish my new house in May and would like to hire a van to transport some furniture from Nicosia to Paphos over a couple of days, I don't want anything posh or expensive but obviously reliable and preferably in Paphos for ease - can anyone suggest any companies? 
Thank you. 
Angie


----------



## Mark1963 (Feb 27, 2009)

angiewh1 said:


> Good Evening
> I am coming to Cyprus to furnish my new house in May and would like to hire a van to transport some furniture from Nicosia to Paphos over a couple of days, I don't want anything posh or expensive but obviously reliable and preferably in Paphos for ease - can anyone suggest any companies?
> Thank you.
> Angie


Hi Angie

I have used the same company twice and they are very reasonable. It is self drive which i presume is what you need. Guy is English but i cant remember his name ! Anyway the number is 00357 99072063 or 00357 23831349. The vans are in Paphos.

Mark


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

angiewh1 said:


> Good Evening
> I am coming to Cyprus to furnish my new house in May and would like to hire a van to transport some furniture from Nicosia to Paphos over a couple of days, I don't want anything posh or expensive but obviously reliable and preferably in Paphos for ease - can anyone suggest any companies?
> Thank you.
> Angie


Is this furniture by any chance stuff you have purchased from Ikea?
If so, they will deliver for a small fee. A lot less hassle than transporting it yourself.

Veronica


----------



## Mark1963 (Feb 27, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Is this furniture by any chance stuff you have purchased from Ikea?
> If so, they will deliver for a small fee. A lot less hassle than transporting it yourself.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica hows your day ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mark1963 said:


> Hi Veronica hows your day ?


Hi Mark I am great thanks, how are you?

By the way I have sent you a visitor message. Dont shout at me please when you read it


----------



## Mark1963 (Feb 27, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Mark I am great thanks, how are you?
> 
> By the way I have sent you a visitor message. Dont shout at me please when you read it


Im good thanks and the sun is shining ! Where do i retreive the message ?


----------



## Mark1963 (Feb 27, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Mark I am great thanks, how are you?
> 
> By the way I have sent you a visitor message. Dont shout at me please when you read it


ooops sorry i didnt realise...will remove now.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mark1963 said:


> ooops sorry i didnt realise...will remove now.



Thanks Mark


----------

